
TopUp - mshafrir
http://gettopup.com/
======
moe
Lightboxes are to javascript developers what pastebins and url shorteners are
to frontend developers.

~~~
patio11
I heart all javascript developers who write OSS lightboxes for the rest of us,
because a) they're really surprisingly difficult to do right in _exactly_ the
way you need it done (an edge case I've seen: does the content stay fixed
while the grey overlay moves with the window when scrolled with the mousewheel
on Google Chrome?) and b) proper integration of them with your site
practically prints money.

You can look at the obvious one on my site for an example -- I've been through
a dozen or so iterations of that, from starting with a simple HTML link to an
image file (don't do this -- just don't) to a simple Lightbox for the image to
the iBox for the image and call-to-action buttons that I'm using right now.
Those improvements move the needle for my business.

~~~
maukdaddy
> b) proper integration of them with your site practically prints money.

Explain please =)

~~~
patio11
It is about 2 AM here, so I can't find the blog post on it for you, but they
have tended to greatly increase my conversion rates versus linking directly to
screenshots.

------
axod
>> "TopUp is compressed with Yahoo! YUI Compressor to 44.6 KB"

That seems quite a lot for a lightbox effect.

~~~
qeorge
Agree, and it also requires jQuery and jQuery UI. That adds another ~150 KB,
depending on the jqUI package you select.

Nice looking lightbox, but that's way too heavy for my tastes.

~~~
axod
wowsers. You could probably have GMail in that size.

------
ggruschow
Why don't all of these libs close the popup when you click the image?

~~~
yawniek
i also think this is quite annoying. at least pressing escape should work.

